# who has the oldest bike here?



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Like said above. we always see the newest latest and greatest but who has the oldest and why...and don't show pics of some dusty garage project. I mean a bike used regularly as a PRIMARY RIDE..:driveOLL? AGE?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good thread. I have a 87 Honda 125 that I hope my boy gets one day. Idk, it's a dust collector though lol.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 1986 Honda 250 fourtrax that is still going strong.


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

hp488 said:


> I have a 1986 Honda 250 fourtrax that is still going strong.


That was my first fourwheeler, rode the crap out of it.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

My boy and I rebuilt a 93' Honda 300 fourtrax early this year.....He won his class in a mud bog 3 weeks ago, so....it's runnin great and regularly used.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

1985 big red 250, AKA the GREEN GOBLIN. sold it though. This bike would go anywhere my brute would just slower. STrait Pipe baby. Had a few like this. here are some pics and videos.










4 wheelers :: CCC video by steveo3318 - Photobucket

4 wheelers :: who needs a big bike video by steveo3318 - Photobucket

4 wheelers :: pretty deep video by steveo3318 - Photobucket

1988 300 good ole bike



http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=timberlanes121408020.flv

Not mine but a good bike 1924 swamp skeeter.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Swamp Skeeter LMAO Thats AWESOME:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's my son's 1986 Yamaha Moto 4. I think it's a badger. 
Yup the kid's following in his Mom's footsteps....um tire tracks


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

My buddy regularly rides an 89 yamaha moto4, had it over 12yrs, still his favorite all time bike

I got an 88 300 honda but I dont ride it much

I had a big red, wish I would kept it and put laws on it now, lol, I think it was an 85


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

my cousin used to ride a 1980's Honda Fat Cat. those things were wild in the snow. Love the old pics.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I've still got my old 1994 Bayou 4x4 300


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's an '85 250R...only place to ride is around my property anymore...no parks will let you get close with a ATC anymore...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ That 250R is awesome...I wish I still had mine!!!


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> ^^^ That 250R is awesome...I wish I still had mine!!!


dont we all


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I *had* a 1987 banshee that I sold to pay for my arctic cat.  
Here's what she looked like the day I bought it for $400 (it ran like it cost $400 too)










And heres what she looked like the day I sold it:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My ride is a 06' Brute but also have an 83 Honda 110.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I HAD an 86 350X Trike....  Sold it. Wish I hadnt. Loved that thing. Was so much fun.

link to pic is in sig


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Ah the good 'ol days. Used to have a 89 yamaha moto4. Loved that thing. Never quit! I will never forget the 85 or so kawi 250 trike with a ducati motor. Couldn't get the darn thing running! Had a carb problem.

 Well, I lived on a very steep dirt road on a mountain top. Mind you I was only 14(very dumb 14 year old)and decided the best way to get her runnin' was to get her rolling really really fast down the long steep dirt road. Yep, well, she fired while I was rolling at about 20mph and found out the carb problem. It was stuck wide open! When it fired, my legs went straight off the back, she pulled almost straight up in a wheelie and I hit about 90 going down the road and just happened to look over for that split second at an old man I was passing as he was in histarics. I finally decided to just let go and let it hit a tree and go off the road as my life flashed in front of me. Oh the good 'ol days! Never did ride it again after that. My mom made me get rid of it because old farmer brock ratted me out:grumpy:

Dan


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

85 honda 350x still ride it (sometimes) not too much, not too many places left


----------



## METALMASTER (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought a 1984 Honda 200ES trike for $200. Sold it to my cousin and he put puddling tires on it. It'll follow my fourtrax 4x4 anywhere.


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

love the swamp skeeter looks like it would be good in a water type situation but not good in anything else.


----------

